# More Smoked Octopus To Start Out This Very Wonderful Week!



## leah elisheva (Nov 11, 2013)

Well Happy Monday To All!

Now someone else on this fine site deserves the credit for planting "the powerful seed of suggestion" (which prompted me to also go out this week and procure some octopus to eat) even though I sometimes devour such twice or thrice a week, as it was him mentioning it recently, that made me soooooooo crave some immediately!

And so, I extend a huge thanks his way, (if he wants to happily share his as well), as he most certainly got me excited enough to go find some ASAP! Thank you tons!!!

Meanwhile, here's my simple lunch therefore, from today....













DSCF3389.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 11, 2013






I started out with the above mound of great rawness on a plate...













DSCF3391.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 11, 2013






Mopping my mollusks through grapeseed oil, I put them on my grill grate and "MINI" smoker, with some apple wood chips and for about 25 minutes. (Still whole and "uncut").













DSCF3394.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 11, 2013






The little guys just spring so erectly right up, as if Dracula in his coffin, once cooked, and so I did chop up all tentacles (and head)...













DSCF3398.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 11, 2013






...and layered that over a mixed green salad, with lots of chopped raw garlic, oregano, and Fleur de Sel sea salt in the apple cider vinegar & olive oil dressing.













DSCF3396.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 11, 2013






It was soft, and with smoky flavor and so much moistness, and simply out of this world!

OK, again, an enormous "thank you" to someone who made me quite hungry just from his speak! Hopefully he'll post his pics as well!

Meanwhile, happy new and very wonderful week to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mbogo (Nov 11, 2013)

That guy is humbled indeed, to be mentioned in your post!  Unfortunately, he needs to invest in some photographic equipment-

AND, your salad looks WAY better than mine.  Even your plates are nicer.... starting to get a complex......


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 11, 2013)

Funny!!! OK, fair enough!

Here's to photographic equipment, and to you at least knowing that your ideas are salivating ones!!!!

Happy new week to you!

And thanks so very much for planting a great seed of suggestion this week!

You have fantastic ideas! T'is very delicious stuff!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## waywardswede (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll eat almost anything, but I have to admit a moment of "Ewwww" whenever I see an octopus on a plate.  Plus, I've had it before where I wasn't sure if the chef cooked a real one or somehow got hold of a rubber one from a toy store.  If they're not cooked right squid and octopus can turn into  chewy pieces of flavorless rubber.

I'm sure yours was delicious, and I would probably still risk it from one of your plates, but I don't order it out much these days.

Must be gettin' old....


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh WaywardSwede, you're breaking my heart! No octopus??? Smiles.

Perhaps you might enjoy my calamari video from a few days ago, (in this section too), but regardless of taste, I enjoyed your comments indeed, and am a fan of the spoiled herring even in Sweden (sur stromming) and of course all the other loevly versions of herring too; and so perhaps I'm a weirdo!!!

Nonetheless, cheers to today! Your toy store comment cracked me up! Hysterical! The world needs more humor!!! Thank you!!!! Cheers, Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 11, 2013)

Top of the morn'n to you Leah........well, almost noon. Where has the day gone??

While I don't go "looking" for octopus, I don't turn it down when fixed right. As Swede said......"chewy pieces of flavorless rubber" is not my idea of good octopus. Now that I'm thinking about it, I guess I will have to go visit my favorite sushi chef for lunch. That boy knows his octopus.......

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 11, 2013)

BKleinsmid, your sushi sounds fabulous!

Octopus can be tough if cooked too long or too little, although I do eat it often, and find that grilled or smoked (or if boiling, throw in a wine cork and some red wine vinegar), works really well!

And top of the morning to you out there! (T'is afternoon over here)! I'm now onto Barolo paired with simple roasted root veggies in a SMOKED paprika sauce, as a little afternoon snack!

But that octopus, this morning, was pretty damn fabulous too!!!! Cheers and happy new and very wonderful week!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF3403.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 11, 2013


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 11, 2013)

Leah........you are killing me. I just had a snack of corn flakes. Busy day......no time to cook. BUT.......Thursday will be my day. I have a dozen yard birds to smoke so while I have the smoker going I think I will smoke some lobster tails.......then on to the BBQ with some 16/20 black tigers. I'll save some for you......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 11, 2013)

Brad that sounds FANTASTIC!!!

Not the corn flakes mind you, but the yard birds - indeed!

Here is a cheers to fabulous eating in the week!

I'm smoking whole sardines tomorrow - another simple albeit healthful staple, although WOW do I just love to gut & scale - and so here's to good food and incredible things! Cheers! - Leah


----------

